# Too much tripe?



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

My 20 month Vizsla has always been a funny eater and we’ve struggled to keep her wait up. However I have found the winning combination is to mix a cup minced tripe (heated slightly in the microwave so it stinks!) mixed into her dried food. She is fed twice a day and is very active.

I just wanted to check that that a couple of cups of tripe a day is not going to do her any harm?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i've read that on a 100% RAW diet you should give them tripe one or two times a week in small doses.
Not sure if it will "harm" them though.


----------



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Looney, Thanks for your comments. I’ve previously had Isla on a RAW diet but for various reasons for which I will spare you the background we have settle on a mix of RAW and dried food. It’s not just tripe I also mix the dried with minced beef and chicken. I just know she will eat it if I mix with tripe and nothing goes to waste.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i'm still learning on the RAW food diet so i'm just "talking" about things. I'm not an expert of anything. 
I did read that you shouldn't feed kibble/raw since they digest at a differnent speed? mixes up their track i guess?
I just made 100% cat food raw yesterday with the recipe and Heinz seems to love it. It looks a lot easier to feed the pups RAW. We will see and please post up what you find out!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

RobH,

i'd love to know what happened with the RAW diet...trying to learn all i can before i get Laszlo in february.

thanks.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

As far as mixing raw and dry, we do it and Dozer is just fine. Vet even said we could. I don't usually mix in the same meal but I do replace 2-3 meals/ week with primal raw grinds. His digestive tract seems fine but that's just out experience. He also gets 1-2 raw bones per week. Entire raw was too much for me to manage and the prepackaged raws aren't right for us as a complete diet. FYI , Caesar also feeds raw 2-3 times per week.  saw it in an episode.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

That's good to know...are they still making NEW Dog Whisperers? i loved that show!!!

that and dogs 101, that's where we learned about the V's. Our girlfriend had one back in the day...kinda of skitzo...she didn't do ANY of the things on this site which would explain ALOT!!!


----------



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

Looney, 
Isla was on a RAW diet until her eating slowed down and she became really choosey after her first season. As we were concerned we took her to the vet to check everything was OK and eventually agreed to take her off a RAW diet as the vet was concerned she was not getting a balanced diet. This did not really help as the dried food is really boring for a dog which has been RAW fed and she lost even more interest in her food. After trying loads of things mixed with the dried food I have found the winning combination to be dried food and minced tripe. 
I was and still am RAW diet fan. However my vet, like many, does not agree with it. 
Isla is slowly putting on weight now and is about 23kg. Another 0.5kg and I think she will be a good fighting weight for her size.


----------

